
Mapgate Is Over. Apple Won. Customers Won. Google, Not So Much. - ColinWright
http://pandodaily.com/2012/09/29/mapgate-is-over-apple-won-customers-won-google-not-so-much/
======
ljd
I have an iPhone 5 that casually tells me to make a left against traffic to a
25ft drop to the freeway below. I'm not quite sure I'll forget that a product
like this shipped out of Apple anytime soon.

I don't live in some obscure suburb or in a remote area, I live in Los
Angeles.

------
j_baker
I think Apple won in much the same way Microsoft won when Windows Vista came
out. And much like Microsoft, I have no doubts that Apple will fix its maps
app. But I think the damage is already done. Apple is no longer going to be
known for being the company that gets _every last detail_ right.

------
prpatel
OMFG. Total, complete lack of understanding of Apple. I'm no fanboi of either
iOS or Android (I actually have several of both).

"News accounts this week suggested that Google was caught off-guard by Apple’s
decision to kick it off the iPhone"

WTF?! Last time I checked, Apple doesn't tell you jack shit about what they
plan to do, even if (or especially if?) you're Google.

"The best thing about Tim Cook’s note is the part where he lists alternative
maps apps for the iPhone. Sure, he had no choice, but this may be an
unprecedented thing for Apple: Can you recall the company ever telling people
that something it made isn’t as good as something made by others?"

Again, WTF?! Why doesn't Mapquest or Bing have an iOS app... hmmm... let me
think... BECAUSE APPLE DOES NOT ALLOW IT. They clearly have said they won't
let an App into the store that duplicates "built in" functionality.

I am beside myself that such utter bullshit would be written by none other
than Farhad Manjoo.

------
mtgx
What is Pandodaily talking about? This has certainly been a PR nightmare for
Apple, otherwise Tim Cook wouldn't be "extremely sorry" about it.

Customers won? That must be why only 1 in 25 iOS users is using Apple Maps
right now:

[http://gigaom.com/apple/after-fast-uptake-apple-maps-use-
plu...](http://gigaom.com/apple/after-fast-uptake-apple-maps-use-plunges-
to-1-in-25-ios-owners/)

I don't think most people will easily trust Apple Maps over the next few years
because of this "map-gate".

~~~
martythemaniak
Those of us who follow politics know that there really isn't a limit on how
far you can spin something. Even if every iPhone were bricked tomorrow, we'd
still be reading about Apple's genius from the usual suspects (Gruber, Asymco,
Marco, etc)

